# TRIP REPORT FOR SUNDAY THE 27th



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

We left the dick at about 9:30 for a near shore trip yesterday. They just had to go and get wet. There was about a 2' swell at a 4 second interval so it wasn't too bad of a ride out. At the first spot viz was 20-30' with quite a few triggers, AJs, and of course, the very endangered red snapper as far as the eye could see. The second stop was a little closer to shore but still out of the mud and vis was about 20'. It may have been a little better if there had been some sun but not sure.



The water out of Pensacola Pass was mud to about 7 miles out. I was running SSE so I honestly could not pass any information about the wrecks to the east like the Meeks and Tex Edwards.



We were in 80-90 feet and water temp was 59-62 top to bottom, depending on what type of computer you were wearing. Three of the divers were wearing 5mm Pinnacle Cruisers with hoods and did fine. The guy with his Body Glove 3mm (read definite surf suit) and a hooded vest froze.



Just wanted to pass that along if anyone has a chance to get out. I would recommend going long if you can. Water in close is chocolate due to all of the rain. :banghead I didn't see anybody else out but would love to get some information on the longer range spots out of P-cola if anyone else got out.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *dkdiver (12/28/2009)*We left the dick at about 9:30


Remind me to not go out on your boat again.:doh Is that a newslang wordfor "DOCK" Quoted so you can't change it.oke

Thanks for the report. I hope to get back out againbefore the little one comes in a month.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dkdiver (12/28/2009)*We left the dick at about 9:30 for a near shore trip yesterday.




Haa haa...didn't realize you were at my house at 9:30 yesterday Dalton. I know that is one of your terms of endearment towards me...haa haa



Thanx for the report. Was Mike down here?


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

That's what I get for posting before a cup of coffee and not using the spell check. It figures a government employee would find it. :moon:bowdown No, Mike wasn't down here, just a few folks that were going through withdrawals.


----------

